# What should her name be?



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

stumped on a name for this little girl. She is a cinnamon saddleback pied.
Any suggestion? Very sweet, quiet personality.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

O cool you got another bird? She's beautiful  Can't think of any names though xD


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Didn't you just rehome a few of your birds because you were overwhelmed? Kinda confused. Beautiful though.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She's beautiful. What about Lola?


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

lol, not my bird. A little gal for my mom. But I get to visit!!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How about Cotton?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaawww! Cute.

What about 'Bella'?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She's gorgeous! :excited:

I thought of 'Henna' when I first saw her.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry for my personal confusion honestly  she's seriously a lovely bird. I'm awful with names but I love the ones suggested! Your mom will love the little sweetie. She reminds me of Tink!


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

How about Winnie or Stella?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Patty came to mind when I saw her


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I like Winnie and Henna a lot


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

She is beautiful ! I personally liked all the names suggested,but what about adding Pippa to the list? All the best X x


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I love Pippa! Definitely on the list!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*name*

She really is pretty. Her markings remind me of a cloud...maybe Stratus or Nimbus? But those are rainy day, gray clouds, maybe a little too gloomy for such a beautiful bird. Angel came to mind, too. Whatever you call her, I hope your Mom really enjoys her new little companion.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Why isn't your mum naming her? Or are you gathering the list for her to choose?


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm gathering the list....
Really favoring Pippa


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

nassrah said:


> She is beautiful ! I personally liked all the names suggested,but what about adding Pippa to the list? All the best X x


Pippa it is, thanks!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

She is so adorable!! I like Sophie


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I thought of Sadie right away...lol she just looks like a Sadie!


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

She's beautiful! She reminds me a lot of Quinn haha ;;
and a lovely name, I was thinking of the name Piper/Pipette so its funny that you picked that name for her~


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm horrible with names but I have to say...WOW, she is absolutely stunning


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

guess what? Turns out this she is actually a he! Pippa can't be the name anymore.....
definitely a boy, lol.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm... what name now?


----------

